# 2012 DIC Screen Photos...



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, there's been some requests for these.
I took a photo of each of the screens on the DIC, both menus:
Vehicle Info screens and Fuel Economy Screens.
I did not photograph Trip 2 as it is just another trip screen identical to Trip 1. There are several photos so I am posting a link to my album. I think there are 12 or 13 pics in all and I tried to caption them accordingly.

These are from a 2012 LTZ.

Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums - gman19's Album: Gman19's Album

They are also in the order of upload, not necessarily in the DIC scroll order.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice. I wish mine had the 12 display.

What's the timer for? Does it have a microwave oven? 

I didn't realize this until a few weeks ago, nor did I care to read about it in the manual, but when you use Onstar and have directions sent to your car, the Navigation screen displays the directions. I'm sure there's someone here that didn't know that besides me. Right?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Nice. I wish mine had the 12 display.
> 
> What's the timer for? Does it have a microwave oven?
> Sometimes I wish it did!LOL
> ...


I knew about the navigation on the DIC, but we have never used it...we have the Garmin Nuvi for the Equinox and the Nav on the Cruze if we need directions.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Nice. I wish mine had the 12 display.
> 
> *What's the timer for?* Does it have a microwave oven?
> 
> I didn't realize this until a few weeks ago, nor did I care to read about it in the manual, but when you use Onstar and have directions sent to your car, the Navigation screen displays the directions. I'm sure there's someone here that didn't know that besides me. Right?


I wish I knew why GM insists on continuing to put timers in their cars. Every time I go through all the screens with my customers they always ask what they would use that timer for and I don't really have a good answer. It shows actual driving time once you start it, but who really cares?


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> I wish I knew why GM insists on continuing to put timers in their cars. Every time I go through all the screens with my customers they always ask what they would use that timer for and I don't really have a good answer. It shows actual driving time once you start it, but who really cares?


The timer is for the on-board oven option, on the top of the dash. It's not offered on the LTZ's. I have a **** speaker where the oven goes.

Don't want those eggs to burn.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

JNovak56 said:


> The timer is for the on-board oven option, on the top of the dash. It's not offered on the LTZ's. I have a **** speaker where the oven goes.
> 
> Don't want those eggs to burn.


LOL! :sigh:


----------

